# English with Lucy



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Lucy collaborates with Billy. He has a YouTube channel called KoreanBilly. If you want to visit you can head on over to Billy's channel.

https://www.youtube.com/user/aoao35044/videos


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Rumell the Ultimate said:


> This thread isn't about who is better. This thread focuses on Spoken English in Great Britain.


Okay then, but I actually watched one video of hers, then another one and my conclusion is that it was at best average. At first I thought, that most of her views are just because she kinda looks good. Then we have content quality, it's fine, but nothing really interesting and explanations aren't eh very detailed. I kinda understand, that this is to keep her videos watchable, but since they are pretty boring, the lack of advanced stuff is kinda bad. What I don't like is that here English isn't neutral, she totally has British accent, which some may like, but some will hate. I found it annoying. Production quality is kinda okay I guess, but there are some problems like shooting in way too bright environment.

What I didn't like was that in her British phrase video half of them are pretty much never used in spoken language anymore. I never was in UK and you can correct me here, but I felt like those phrases are almost never used on the internet or anywhere else and it's just more straightforward to say something else. I found that somewhat misleading and unrealistic. 

Also, many thumbnails have those emoji icons, that are pretty annoying. they aren't cringy, they are just dumb and make content looks worse. 

Some of her videos felt too stiff. Not that they are formal (they are), but they just felt stiff. 

PDRさん's channel isn't serious at all about teaching English, but it's actually entertaining. His videos feel alive and I wanna see more (I pretty much already seen some of his videos several times, because they are just so good). I also love, that thing, that many of his videos about English are made to troll Japanese viewers. After his first English video, where he taught "suck my balls", random class in Japan actually did that in real English lesson just to annoy their teacher. That's actually pretty hilarious.

If I were to rate Lucy's channel from -5 to 5, it would get 0. It's not for me.

I had many teachers irl, because of some chaotic stuff and I know, who was good and who wasn't. Lucy is between below average and average. In other words, I wouldn't watch her videos in my free time. It's better go to school or something to learn English.

BTW in her pronunciation video she looks like she is drunk and half of the video is talking about irrelevant stuff, intro is pretty much social media links. In her 4 things to learn video, half of the video is just some random ad. I couldn't bear it anymore, went to YT and pressed dislike. It's garbage.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I appreciate your response. I guess it won't be for everybody.

I apologise if her channel for you. I can assure you that there more channels out there that might help you.

If you have found it helpful I am glad. I have more videos for you to share. Today I was thinking sharing another channel that helps you speak English like a native.

It has been created by a collaborative creator, Anna. She shares a channel that links in with Lucy's channel. I hope you like it


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

https://www.youtuhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwBP83Ju3ikbe.com/watch?v=Ade3D7EDxQU


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Rumell the Ultimate said:


> I appreciate your response. I guess it won't be for everybody.
> 
> I apologise if her channel for you. I can assure you that there more channels out there that might help you.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I don't need to learn English, because I obviously know it already. I'm just sharing some things I don't like about it. In fact, the more I watched her, the more I wanted to hang myself. 

I'm studying Japanese now and at first I tried to learn some of it myself. It ended up being a failure for reasons I perfectly understand and honestly her channel is pretty much full of bad learning models, that can discourage potential learner. Once I came to official class, I knew what I did wrong and I don't want others to be discouraged from learning English.

My native language is Lithuanian, English is my secondary. I achieved C1 level of it and stopped at that point, because I have no means of getting higher level of it, but I pretty much am at native level fluency. I also know some Russian from school days.

The only advice I can give to English learners is to watch shit ton of Youtube, be on net a lot and write in English only. That's what I used to raise my level during school days. I found out, that music videos are a good way to learn English too as pronunciation in them gets warped and you have to internally unwarp (or maybe not) it in your brains to make sense of it. So here are good examples of what someone could listen to learn something:

















There's a lot of slang, swearing words, insults and other goodies. That's still a good way to learn many aspects of language, which aren't taught at school. You know, just some opposition to formal education. Without rebelling and being passionate there's no knowledge. 

Of course it's American English, but who gives a damn about that, that's essentially the same language with only minor changes, that mostly don't matter.

And what's funny is that those ****** With Attitude have much better pronunciation than Lucy.

But if someone wants to learn British English, then I guess they can listen to some British stuff:





:kitteh:


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey Rummel, I know this is a wrong language, but since we are kinda talking about education and learning languages, I think, that I found a good teacher on YT:





What's sad for me is that she's probably better than my actual Japanese teacher.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Note that I am from Manchester. This is sort of thing you would here me say. But not everything is common in Manchester.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

If you noticed a pattern. I post videos 4 by 4.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Rumell the Ultimate said:


>


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Percy (Apr 9, 2019)

Oh, she has so nice pronunciation. I like it!:heart:


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## CecilFitzgerald (May 6, 2020)

Cool videos.


----------

